# 1440x900 nvidia framebuffer??

## beatryder

Ok, I have googled for weeks, and I cannot find any good documentation to tell me how to get wide screen frame buffer working.

So far I have tried using vesafb, and vesafb-tng.

I have loaded vesafb-tng with the following options in as many combinations as I can find.

```

modprobe vesafb-tng mode=1440x900-32@60 noedid=1 gtf=1 nocrtc=1 blank=1 mtrr=1 scroll=yrwap

```

I am running on a Dell Latitude D620, with an nVidia Quadro NVS 110. 

The output of vbetest

```

Osiris hibernate # vbetest

VBE Version 3.0

NVIDIA

[256] 640x400 (256 color palette)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[270] 320x200 (5:6:5)

[271] 320x200 (8:8:8)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[304] 320x200 (256 color palette)

[305] 320x400 (256 color palette)

[306] 320x400 (5:6:5)

[307] 320x400 (8:8:8)

[308] 320x240 (256 color palette)

[309] 320x240 (5:6:5)

[310] 320x240 (8:8:8)

[317] 640x400 (5:6:5)

[318] 640x400 (8:8:8)

Osiris hibernate # fbset

mode "1024x768-85"

    # D: 94.500 MHz, H: 68.677 kHz, V: 84.997 Hz

    geometry 1024 768 1024 768 32

    timings 10582 208 48 36 1 96 3

    hsync high

    vsync high

    rgba 8/16,8/8,8/0,8/24

endmode

```

I am stuck in 1024x768 and its driving me crazy. I have no idea what I can do. I have also tried 915 resolution, but it claims that because it is an nVidia card it can't make the changes.

Is There a similar tool for nvidia?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

beatryder,

There are two vesa framebuffer drivers, one of them can be programmed for arbitary resolutions.

It looks messy but its documented in /usr/src/linux/Documentaion/...

----------

## beatryder

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> beatryder,
> 
> There are two vesa framebuffer drivers, one of them can be programmed for arbitary resolutions.
> 
> It looks messy but its documented in /usr/src/linux/Documentaion/...

 

Unfortunately that did not help.

----------

## wolf31o2

I have a Dell D620 with the NVIDIA video.  I simply set the default resolution in the kernel to 1440x900-32@60 using vesafb-tng and have *no* options on the kernel command line/grub.conf for framebuffer and it works perfectly.

----------

## beatryder

Hmm, interesting, Which BIOS version are you using? Kernel version? have you got hibernate/suspend2 working?

----------

## c3l5o

 *wolf31o2 wrote:*   

> I have a Dell D620 with the NVIDIA video.  I simply set the default resolution in the kernel to 1440x900-32@60 using vesafb-tng and have *no* options on the kernel command line/grub.conf for framebuffer and it works perfectly.

 

Could this work using an ati graphics card?

I have an ACER 19" Widescreen flat panel wich gives out the 1440x900@60Hz as the native resolution and I would be rather interested in making it work at this resolution...

Sorry about the thread diggin'... lol just tought it would be the best way of getting help instead of just creating a a new thread...

----------

## 96140

--Last edited by 96140 on Fri Sep 13, 2013 9:09 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beatryder

 *wolf31o2 wrote:*   

> I have a Dell D620 with the NVIDIA video.  I simply set the default resolution in the kernel to 1440x900-32@60 using vesafb-tng and have *no* options on the kernel command line/grub.conf for framebuffer and it works perfectly.

 

I bet you are mistaken. What version of BIOS are you running? Can you post the output of

```

cat /proc/fb0/modes

```

please? I would love to solve this problem on my machine, so unless yours has a very different VBIOS than mine I think you are mistaken and are probably running at 1024x768 stretched.

----------

